# android market app?



## therealfrosty (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm new to the site, but I love the forum and read it every moment of free time I get. Being the tech fan sort I am starting to dabble in android apps, and was wondering if there would be enough of a following with smart-phone users to warrant me building a app to see the forums on the go. With permission I would love to do this for the forum as a thanks to the wealth of information and knowledge that is available on here.

-Frosty-


----------



## jetman (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me, I do look up the forum on my phone a coupe times a week. May view more if it were an Android app. But I must warn you, in the 3-4 years I've had a "smart" phone, I have only paid for one app and that was a navigation program only to use as a backup on the boat if my chartplotter takes a dump. In other words, I'm so cheap old ladies beat me with there walkers & canes when we're both after the same penny on the ground 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Jetman<<<


----------



## mossymo (Dec 29, 2012)

I use Tapatalk, works great for forums.


----------



## therealfrosty (Dec 29, 2012)

I wouldn't charge for making it or make it a paid app, I'm a penny pincher just as much as the next guy i even make my own laundry detergent. And I know there are forum apps out there but I think it would be neat for this page to have a stand alone app, It has enough of a following in my opinion. I want to make it because I don't have extra cash to contribute to the cause but I have the ability to do something that would help.

-Frosty-


----------



## rob989_69 (Jan 3, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> I use Tapatalk, works great for forums.


Same here. Although a dedicated app would be kinda nice I must say.


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 3, 2013)

I think it would be a good idea as a standalone.  I would concur with Jeff on the subject and see what his thoughts are. 

Jim


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 3, 2013)

I will definitely ask Jeff, and thank you for the input guys!

-Frosty-


----------



## Dutch (Jan 3, 2013)

I use the mobile version of SMF on my smartphone. Since SMF went mobile, I've stopped using tapatalk for accessing SMF on the go.


----------



## beaummiler (Feb 13, 2013)

I would love a smf app 90% of the time im on here with my phone


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 13, 2013)

Dutch said:


> I use the mobile version of SMF on my smartphone. Since SMF went mobile, I've stopped using tapatalk for accessing SMF on the go.



Same for me. The mobile version of the site is fairly intuitive and simple to use.


----------



## webowabo (May 15, 2013)

I have no PC at home or work. . My life evolves around my Galaxy Note 2.. and the SMF MOBILE is quite nice.  At first there where problems.. but like always, since I have been on this site, they get resovled pretty quickly.


----------



## jamesyoung87 (May 26, 2013)

An android would be awesome


----------



## fireman00 (May 26, 2013)

Tapatalk works great.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aquticspeed (Aug 8, 2013)

I would it


----------



## linehand (Aug 8, 2013)

Android app  would be great!


----------



## linehand (Aug 11, 2013)

any news on this ?


----------



## rdwhahb (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love an app!!


----------



## radioguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Android user here.  Mobile site is pretty good...would try out an app so long as it isn't too invasive.
This post from my phone.

RG


----------



## rugerlab (Dec 15, 2013)

Would use it.  I spend more time with my phone then with my computer.


----------



## medic32 (Feb 25, 2014)

App for android please


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

any word


----------



## Dutch (Apr 5, 2014)

If you haven't already done so, bookmark SMF in your mobile device browser. Open SMF and then open your menu and then click on "Move to Homepage" or "Save to Homepage". For right now that's about as close to an app that we have.


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

App would be awesome!!!!

Scott


----------

